# Meet Olly



## coy (Sep 2, 2012)

After weeks of waiting I finally have my Olly. He's a little on the wild side until he's tired and then he's all for cuddles. He's my first cat, so I am looking forward to learning everything I can from everyone here.


----------



## Haloy1 (Nov 5, 2011)

He's adorable. 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

The picture where he is all snuggled in with his bear is probably one of the most adorable picture that I have ever seen.


----------



## OliverandCo. (Jul 20, 2012)

wow. How cute!! He does look like my Oliver! (*girlie giggle*)
This is probably what my Ol looked like as a baby cat. I look forward to watching Olly grow up with you


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Too cute for words! I'm with leazie - that pic of him and the teddy bear should be submitted to one of those cat calendars.  Although the last pic is a pretty close runner-up. He looks like he heard the doorbell ring and is peeking his head outside to see who it is.


----------



## Crazymama (Oct 15, 2012)

Aww! He's so cute!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

How adoorable! and a brown classic tabby too! Beautiful!


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

He is absolutely adorable!! Enjoy his kittenhood. They grow up so fast and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Beautiful pictures of him! He's adoreable.


----------



## Cheap Sushi (Mar 10, 2009)

Some of the cutest photos Ive seen!


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 19, 2012)

Leazie said:


> The picture where he is all snuggled in with his bear is probably one of the most adorable picture that I have ever seen.


I just need to second this comment. What an adorable kitten!


----------



## dlowan (Jul 13, 2012)

He's a treasure....looks like he has a lot of life and mischief in him. Tabbies are so lovely. I hope you have a long and happy life with him.


----------



## coy (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the wonderful comments. 



dlowan said:


> He's a treasure....looks like he has a lot of life and mischief in him. Tabbies are so lovely. I hope you have a long and happy life with him.


He certainly does. It's like looking after a toddler. Right now he's chasing a ball of tin foil around the room. I was told to use this to stop him chewing my carpet. Apparently they don't like tin foil. Mine is now using it as a football. Although he's now not chewing the carpet lol.


----------



## coyt (Jul 15, 2012)

Hes so cute, congratulations! 

Also I see we have similar usernames, LOL :lol:


----------



## coy (Sep 2, 2012)

coyt said:


> Hes so cute, congratulations!
> 
> Also I see we have similar usernames, LOL :lol:


Thank you. I had noticed lol. I can't tell you the amount of times I've seen your name and wondered how I got the t in my name lol.


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

What a sweet looking kitty!


----------



## Merlin_Guinevere (Sep 2, 2012)

He is sooo cute! I especially like where he is hugging the teddy! Oh, and when is peeking out of the house! ADORABLE!


----------

